# Overnight bull's-eye drift.



## rogervan (Oct 23, 2009)

Every time I sight in my .177 rifle, and stand it in the corner overnight, I find that it does not shoot true the next day. For instance, I had it repeatedly making very consistent, accurate shots yesterday, and tonight it shoots a good bit to the left. My option is to start firing rounds, clicking the scope to tune it in, get ten or twenty right-on shots (not counting my sloppy shots), and think it ought to hold that tune-up. I doubt it will. Does this sound familiar to anybody? I have absolutely no built-in gun knowledge; I'm learning it all as I go. Unfortunately, I gather, it's a Gamo.

Roger


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

I'll assume you're using the same pellet so I'd be willing to bet your hold or a related factor like follow through has changed. Gamo or not...by your description doubt it's the rifle or scope.


----------



## blowgunner62 (Nov 23, 2008)

Do you use a scope stop? I know that my Gamo vibrates the scope out of whack without one.

Also try tightening all of the screws on the scope mount and on the rest of the rifle.

BTW, what model is it? I assume that you are talking about your Hunter Extreme but I'm not sure.


----------



## rogervan (Oct 23, 2009)

blowgunner62 said:


> Do you use a scope stop? I know that my Gamo vibrates the scope out of whack without one.
> 
> Also try tightening all of the screws on the scope mount and on the rest of the rifle.
> 
> BTW, what model is it? I assume that you are talking about your Hunter Extreme but I'm not sure.


Yes it a Hunter Extreme. It has about a fifty pound cocking effort. I can't prove what model it is because I had to sand the whole thing and re-paint it, and my memory ain't what it used to be. But knowing me, I went for their most powerful .177 they offered. Have I told this story already, probably five times? Now it's officially retired with honors.

The metal above the spring has a scope stop. But you make me wonder whether it's still sliding around a tiny bit. I could mix a bit of Bondo, put it on the top of the post, and bed the scope in that, quickly tightening all the set screws. Then when the Bondo jells, I can cut it away the squeeze-out with a soft touch of a knife blade tip. Cool I idea, I'll do it. BTW in case some are wondering, I'm sure I can get the scope off pretty easily even after the Bondo hardens.

As far as screw tightening, I've already tightened them so hard that the hex shank twisted about 30 degrees. Unless I add lube, I can't get tighter than that I think. I'm afraid to add lube, because when I want to go and remove the scope, I don't want the set screws so tight that a hex key slips in the hex holes. That would be a disaster. I've messed up machinery in the past by using lube on threads. Try taking a wheel nut off, lube the threaded shank, re-tighten the nut hard, and come back in six months and try to remove it. IMO even a torque wrench over-tightens lubed bolts.

I have not yet set up a comfortable shooting table with bags of gravel to rest the rifle on. I'll get that done, and see how far out I can get good groups.

BTW I have a pump-up air pistol, and I bought a pretty good laser to mount on it. I ordered a fairly powerful, cylindrical laser with a push-button on and off, that uses AAA batteries. I used hot-melt glue instead of rings and such to mount it. There's not much kick, and the hard plastic glue holds the laser very firmly. But the kick might be too much for the laser. The guys at the Laser forum warned me to expect it to stop working any time if I use it on a gun. I've put about five hundred pellets through it so far. It's fun to put the dot on the spot, and see a hole appear within the diameter of the dot. The pistol is ugly, but it's fun.

Roger


----------

